# Category Options for Best Accessory Award ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best Accessory award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite Accessory below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Kobran Handbrake extender


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sterling Battery to Battery Charger
Fantastic Fan
Camos


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Maxview Cranckup


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Smart Fuel Cell for the EFOY range


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

SOG


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Fresnel Lens


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife of 33 years.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

2kW propane-powered fuel cell for silent, cheap electricity and heat off hook-up.

Edit - I now have nuke complaining to me that it doesn't exist. Some people can be so pedantic!

I shall substitute:
Victron battery monitor (accurate electricity fuel gauge!)


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Avtex TV


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Air-rides


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

LEDs


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Am I allowed a Remoska? Not just as an accessory, it does mean we can do without an oven and have extra storage.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Vantage "summer room"
Has to be the lightest and most compact on the market.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Status 530 5/10 aerials

Naturepure water filter, haven't got one but its on the list

Pete


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Naturepure water filter

sog

rear view camera

solar panel

2 x 110 amp batteries

wind generator


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Alden Netmaster 90 Internet Satellite System

Zehnder DX65 Satellite freeview box

Steca PR3030 Solar Charge Controller


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cadac


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Solar Solutions ----- Solar Panel


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Natures pure water purifing system


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll second Remoska

Wouldn't want to be without it. Also, being new (ish) to all this we're a bit lacking in 'real' accessories so far. We have just had a bike rack fitted but haven't used it yet.

Chris


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Oyster satelite
Dometic air con
Inverters
reversing camara


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Kobran Handbrake Extender 

I'll tell you next year about my Maplin Reversing camera

Dave: Your Victron doda sounds like a voltmeter to me


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wish it had only cost as much as one then.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol:

Maplin Domestic Digital Multimeter £6.99 <

Ctek 3600 Battery Charger <


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jonic bedding

Pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Battery Master


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Kobran handbrake extender

Maplin 12v/20v inverter for laptop


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Easy Wheeler Trolley
SOG
AVTEX TV
Kathrein Sat 
Remoska
Food quality hose pipe for filling up plus different connections


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'd second Battery Master and also add collapsible bucket

peedee


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Tom tom
and
Solar panel


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all 
external screens 
and dare I say one of these below- coupled with common sense 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=2

tin hat on ready :lol: 
terry


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Tow bar , external silverscreens and sat nav, in that order.


----------

